# Do you know your name?



## Andy (Dec 16, 2009)

I went to pick up my shoulder/back medication at the pharmacy and had to wait for a bit as they were busy. 
Finally, the new pharmacist guy comes up to the counter and asks if I'm waiting to pick-up.
I said yes.  He asked my name and I told him.

Then he says "You mean *last name*?" and he said my name different then what I had just told him. My name is pronounced differently then it is spelled because it is French.

Today, I got schooled on how to pronounce my own last name.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 16, 2009)

People mis spell, and mis pronounce my last name all the time too.  I just laugh now :teehee:


----------



## Andy (Dec 16, 2009)

I usually just ignore if it is pronounced wrong but he basically told me that "I" pronounced it wrong.:fool:


----------



## Into The Light (Dec 16, 2009)

i had that happen to me once too. i wasn't too impressed and quite offended actually. as if i don't know my own name. this woman said, when i corrected her, "oh it doesn't really matter." 'scuse me?


----------



## Andy (Dec 16, 2009)

I would have said "That's true. Whelp, talk to you later Harry Dick." 

What? It's a name.  Hindsight...


----------



## Daniel (Dec 16, 2009)

> My name is pronounced differently then it is spelled because it is French.


Just change your last name to Poutine.  Problem solved


----------



## Andy (Dec 16, 2009)

Like ex Prime Minister Jean Poutine?


----------



## Lana (Dec 16, 2009)

That's funny.

Few moths after I got married, I had to have a surgery.  In the recovery room, I kept hearing the nurses, at various times, call out my new last name.  But in the haze, I kept opening one eye and looking around the room thinking, "What is my mother-in-law doing here??"   At some point one nurse kept speaking very loudly in my ear while the other one walked over to the side of the bed to look at my face (I was positioned on my side facing away from them and strapped to all kinds of beeping things) and noticed my one opened eye and said, "She's awake!"

I croaked back (couldn't talk due to tubing) that I thought they were calling my mother-in-law, at which point they reminded me that I'm married.  It was the joke among them and my husband and I for the duration of my stay.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 16, 2009)

You had more wits about you after a surgery than I did Lana.

Brad Pitt could have been my nurse and I would not have realized it at the time :lol:

I kept on saying to them "I have to pee, I am going to wet the bed"  :lol: They tried explain that I wouldn't but I couldn't understand it.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 16, 2009)

STP said:


> Today, I got schooled on how to pronounce my own last name.



Maybe we should all be doing more of this.

Americans and the British are especially good at mangling names originating in other languages.

In sports, two examples come to mind immediately: Gagne (pronounced gag-nee; baseball) and Favre (pronounced farv; football). When I first heard those pronunciations, I thought it was a joke.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 16, 2009)

Patrick Roy (hockey goalie)  is another one that comes to mind.  Most prounouce it like Roy, but it is prounounced like Woih maybe not the right sound, but close enoug....maybe?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 16, 2009)

(R)wah... be careful you don't choke on your own tongue when pronouncing it, though.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 16, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> (R)wah... be careful you don't choke on your own tongue when pronouncing it, though.



**cough couch**   ***cough couch*** 

Hiemlich please....:huh:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 16, 2009)

NicNak said:


> **cough couch**   ***cough couch***





Your couch is coughing? I don't get it...:reading:


----------



## NicNak (Dec 16, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> Your couch is coughing? I don't get it...:reading:



:fool: :blush: Typos


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 16, 2009)

RRR-oo-ah..."Roi"  I know that it's been anglicized..  But that's because of the history with acadians who often changed their names when the british invaded.  So, Roi became Roy and or worst yet, "King"...

Ok...I may be a little uptight about name pronounciations.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 16, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> RRR-oo-ah..."Roi"  I know that it's been anglicized..  But that's because of the history with acadians who often changed their names when the british invaded.  So, Roi became Roy and or worst yet, "King"...
> 
> Ok...I may be a little uptight about name pronounciations.




I use to be too, but now I can hardly string three words together and not studder so not so much now :lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 16, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> RRR-oo-ah..."Roi"  I know that it's been anglicized..  But that's because of the history with acadians who often changed their names when the british invaded.  So, Roi became Roy and or worst yet, "King"...



Didn't you leave out the W? 

And actually, roi is a corruption of rex, which in turn is descended from Jurassic Park.


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 16, 2009)

:lol:    what "w"???  Or, was that 'r-o-w'? 

I'm confused now?   not easy being bilingual - I get confused in both official languages.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 16, 2009)

You should start to learn Spanish... then you could be confused in three languages. 

Daniel was trying to learn Spanish at one time, but he got confused and accidentally learned Spinach instead.


----------



## Domo (Dec 16, 2009)

This thread makes my head hurt.


----------



## forgetmenot (Dec 16, 2009)

This thread just makes me laugh you guys are hilarious thanks


----------



## NicNak (Dec 16, 2009)

Domonation said:


> This thread makes my head hurt.





Violet said:


> This thread just makes me laugh you guys are hilarious thanks




The Comedy Club is open daily.  Glad you enjoy it.  Don't forget to tip your waitress/waiter :teehee:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 16, 2009)

Thang you very much... we'll be here in the Psychlinks Lounge all week... tell your friends...


----------



## NicNak (Dec 16, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> *Thang *you very much... we'll be here in the Psychlinks Lounge all week... tell your friends...



In the Psychlinks Lounge, Dr Baxter will be brushing up on his gangsta speak.  Stay tuned :lol: bring the crew.


----------



## Domo (Dec 16, 2009)

Psychlinks...where even spelling mistakes are hilarious :lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 16, 2009)

NicNak said:


> In the Psychlinks Lounge, Dr Baxter will be brushing up on his gangsta speak.





Domonation said:


> Psychlinks...where even spelling mistakes are hilarious



:yikes:

That was NOT a typo, I'll have you know, and it's most certainly NOT "gangsta".... *shudder* 

I was doing my Elvis impression. 

Philistines... :vent: :rant:


----------



## NicNak (Dec 16, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> :yikes:
> 
> That was NOT a typo, I'll have you know, and it's most certainly NOT "gangsta".... *shudder*
> 
> ...




YouTube - Elvis Was A Narc Pinkard & Bowden


----------



## Andy (Dec 16, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> I was doing my Elvis impression.



I thought it was dead on. :goodjob:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 16, 2009)

Thang you very much, STP.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 16, 2009)

> Will the real Slim Shady please stand up



:teehee:


----------



## Banned (Dec 17, 2009)

I have the easiest name ever, and always get asked to spell it.  As soon as I do, they glance at me in surprise and say "Oh!  Exactly the way it sounds."  

Yes...it's not exactly difficult...sometimes if they seem to be struggling with it, I'll throw in a few extra letters to give myself a laugh.  Something so simple should never be so difficult.


----------



## Lana (Dec 17, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> Thang you very much, STP.



You're saying it all wrong, David.  You gotta spice it up with some southerneese...like so....

Thang ya...thang ya verah mush...ahaha


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 17, 2009)

I stan' ca-rect-id.


----------



## SilentNinja (Dec 18, 2009)

No one really can say my second surname correctly.. my surname is scottish sounding and people have trouble getting it right lol


----------



## Murray (Dec 18, 2009)

I had a teacher in high school who insisted that I (and everyone else) pronounced my first name incorrectly. In his southern drawl he would call out my name the way he thought it should be said- it was like fingernails on a blackboard. It was actually quite funny that he was so adamant about it, he even gave me lecture about how I was pronouncing my name wrong. 

My last name is also a challenge for people. It is one of the easiest names you could imagine, yet no one can ever spell it. They always want to add extra letters to make it more complicated. So, now I automatically spell my last name for people.


----------



## blackdogwalker (Dec 18, 2009)

my surname is foreign. If I say it "correctly" it freaks people out so sometimes I go easy on 'em and anglicize (= mangle) the pronunciation.
It's really fun in hospitals etc though. I always know it's my turn from the panicked expression and swift intake of breath. Then I wait to see how many syllables they will add... :haddock:


----------



## Daniel (Dec 18, 2009)

> I always know it's my turn from the panicked expression and swift intake of breath



:rofl:


----------

